# The boat of your dreams...



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, *please post* here the sailboat you would like to have, within reasonable spending, and for the sailing you do. (not that you dream to do).

I mean the possible dream boat, the one you could buy, if you just received some extra money....

Please refrain from posting things like 150 foot boats and mega yachts and boats that are really far from a feasble dream for a normal person....no Mari Cha's or Falcons or anything like that....refrain from "this here 90 foot 5 million sloop....bla bla bla and go live in the caribbean...that's off topic).

If you post a photo of Mari Cha, you better prove you race all year round and around the world...

Just down to the Earth dream...a boat to sail how you sail now. If you have the dream boat already...go lie somewhere else.

OK, here is mine. This is the boat I would like to have, for the sailing I do, and where I go with my boat.

Its the Swan 45. LINK



















*YOU NEED TO POST PHOTO OR LINK OR BOTH. ONE BOAT ONLY SPECIFY BRAND AND MODEL*​


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

*dream boat*

We are closing in on our planned 4 yr circumnavigation and bought a late model Moody 46 and love it. If however had a dream boat and the $$ to buy it, it would be a new Swan 53


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

orthomartin said:


> We are closing in on our planned 4 yr circumnavigation and bought a late model Moody 46 and love it. If however had a dream boat and the $$ to buy it, it would be a new Swan 53


Ortho you need to post a link or a photo, OK?

By the way, Moody, excellent boat!


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

*MacGregor or Giulietta*

I am currently landlocked, with the lakes around me drying up every day (really sad to see). Therefore, I currently do no sailing. But, if I had the money, a nice MacGregor 26M or a custom Portuguese racing boat would be nice (you won't need it after you get your Swan)!


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

In all honesty, a Hinckley Bermuda 40.










Sure it's a little cramped for a 40-footer, but she has all the space I'd ever really need, and she's one of the prettiest boats ever produced.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Passport,
Outbound,
Taswell.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK guys....please....you need to post a link or a photo of your dream boat....

This is going wrong....

Tim, one boat, and which, and link. Surely if you dream it you have a link or a photo


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Cam's boat .............

It might be more than I need right now; but it'd never be less than what I need.

It's even an achievable dream, with a little financial luck  ; though the timing is about 10 years off 

http://www2.yachtworld.com/core/lis...lim=broker&&hosturl=roguewave&&ywo=roguewave&


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Giulietta,

Probably this: http://www.morrisyachts.com/sail/46/

Or this: http://www.morrisyachts.com/sail/51/

I might think of some others....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

OK, I think I wil go with the Taswell.

Photo of Aft Stateroom......
http://www.alibiyachts.com/images/taswell/tw50/tas50cc-stateroom.jpg

Home Page.......
http://www.alibiyachts.com/new/taswell/taswell_50.htm

Raised Salon under Sail........
http://www.alibiyachts.com/images/taswell/tw50rs/tw50rs_sailing2.jpg


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=44066&url=


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for this GIU,

http://www.grandsoleil.net/

or this would be nice
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37785


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

This changes almost daily for me, but today it's the Pacific Seacraft Crealock 37.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so we are not talking dreams but only here and now and short term plans. 
The Duo de Wombat like short handed sailing. We like to waft off down to a nice quite cove for the evening and then out the heads for a good old sail and back for the evening. Maybe up or down the coast a way. Other than out to Lord Howe (400nm aprox. from Sydney) or across Bass Strait most of our time is effectively going to be port hopping.

My dream boat for a circumnavigation may well be different.

This is for sale at the moment in Oz. Would do me I think, although I'm no great fan of in mast furling and I'd probably prefer a couple of feet less overall.

(edit - She's a Moody Eclipse 42')


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

My cruiserly side: Morris Yachts M36


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

but on Nov. 15th I will aleady be on my dream boat


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If I had the money for another boat, I'd just put it in to Aria and replace, refurbish, or upgrade everything. It does everything I want, is of a size that works for me, and I just plain like the boat. She's not the prettiest girl at the dance, but she may well be the toughest.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

As a complete newbie to sailing, the Finngulf 41 is about the prettiest sailboat I've come across. I think the interior is a work of art.

http://www.finngulf.fi/Yachts/41/eng/u01_41.html

Andy


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

For my racing side a Melges 24:


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Instructions on posting your dream boat pictures. You guys who can't manage it after I've detailed instructions on it are morons, lazy, or both

*1) *Find your favorite yacht's home page, find the pic on the web. Then..

*2)* Right click on the image, choose '*Copy image location*'







.

*3) *Then open up your post here and click in the edit box where you want the image to be, then click on the image picture at the top of the editing box.









*4)* paste the url from #2 into the dialog that drops down.









*5)* If you want to get fancy and make the photo itself a 'clickable' link to the original website you can then select all the text, including the









The RESULT!!!

DONT MAKE ME CLICK ON A BUNCH OF URLS!!!! I WANT TO SCROLL THROUGH THIS LOOKING AT ALL THE PRETTY BOAT PICTURES.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

It is less known, but there is a design company in Slovenia and they designed more production boats then any other design studio in the world.
Thy designed all Bavaria models and some models for other builders (including Janneau, Dufour, Elan and many more. They have 194 designs which hit the production lines.
But besides the low-production-cost-high volume boats they also build a few by themselves. Those are the Shipmans.

Hi performance hi tech blue water cruises.
I liked the Shipman 50, but they do not produce it any more.
http://www.shipman.dk/articles/?m0=3&m1=117

And it had no garage for the tender, so I have to go for the Shipman 63
http://www.shipman.dk/articles/?m0=6&m1=90
They call it: *THE WORLD-GIRDLING SINGLEHANDED PILOTHOUSE PERFORMANCE CRUISER* 
A bit expensive thou.
Nice pictures here (click on them to see them full size)
http://www.shipman.dk/gallery/?m0=4&m1=106&m2=113&id=191


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

There is a Shipman 63 in my marina, and it belongs to the owner of the first company I worked for as an engineer. He sold the company to a large multi-national, and since then he has had a X-yachts 16 meters, sold that and bought a shipman 50 he had for 8 months, sold that and bought the current Shipman 63.

Nice boat...very nice boat


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

tomaz_423 - Shipman 50


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sailhog - Tartan 37


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Anydyman - FinnGulf 41:


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

orthoman - swan 53:


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

tenuki said:


> Anydyman - FinnGulf 41:


I was only doing what the Giu said..."YOU NEED TO POST PHOTO OR LINK OR BOTH. ONE BOAT ONLY SPECIFY BRAND AND MODEL"

Don't want to upset thee Giu.

Andy


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

ArajiBoten - Tayana 52:


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

don't mind me, i'm looking at the links anyway, it takes nothing to add the picts to the thread so I'm doing it. If you find this annoying consider us now equally annoyed. lol.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnRPollard - Morris 46:


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sailortjk1 - Taswell 50:


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Island Packet 485 ( I want to take my condo with me )


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

*Oyster 49*​


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I will join in. I am will try and refraim it to the two boats I am probably the most fond of AND CAN AFFORD! They are not my total dream boats - of so, I would probably opt for the Nordhavn 50 or 62 - but they are out of my financial reach.

The first boat is a Mason 54. I went on one in the Ft. Lauderdale show and they had to push me off. I almost put an offer down on it but instead opted for a boat called a Selene 49, which is a trawler. THe deal with the Selene did not happen, and never followed through with the Selene. However, after seeing a Nordhavn 46 (now the 47), I changed my mind. THus, here are my two favorite boats in the world within my price range that I still consider... every freaking day. In fact, the Nordhavn is my wallpaper (which was another thread, I think).

PS The Nord I post may be a 40, not the 46... in fact, I am almost positive it is. I will post a 46 also for a good view. This just came off the Disk PAE sent me a little while back.

ALSO: For boat connoisseurs... both the Mason AND the Nordhavn are made by the same company... bet you did not know that. Good people.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Can someone get this guy out of here???

Please go to Powerboatnet.com, will ya?? get lost

Just because you're the mod, does that give you the right to soil our lovely thread with that frekking eye pollution???

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

The nerve...and he comes here with his smooth talk....shooosh.....beat it.....take a hike....loser, traitor...CD = Stinker Lover


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

freesail99 - Island Packet 485 :


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

STINKPOT ALERT!!!!!! MAN THE TORPEDOES!!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Man . . . that's butt ugly!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You said dream boat... not dream sailboat.

Walk on one of those boats and it will completely change your mind about trawlers. Probably safer than 95% of the sailboats made today. Still, when faced with the decision, I bought a sailboat again. The Mason has a very difficult draft I did not want to accept at that time.

Others are the Hylas 54... but I might still get a Mason... depending on the cruising. And you will laugh when I say: I bought a Catalina!!! I really do like Catalinas and they are the best boats for us right now. Still look at Nord's, though. Great boats. Ask Bestfriend.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Of another interesting note: A gentleman at our docks just bougth a Valiant 50... brand new from Valiant. The boat is gorgeous. I cannot imagine how much he has put in it. You want to know what he traded in???

A catalina 36. Eat that. 

HAHA!

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone been on an Outbound? I never have. Are they nice?

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

gee...you're still here Stinkyboy???

Get lost...

By the way, you can't read...can you??? I did say sailing in that initial post....

sailing means locomotion by means of a sail, not my means of an engine...

And for you info:

1) I will not enter a power boat
2) I will not change my opinion
3) Bestfirend has no taste either
4) this is sailnet, not powerboatnet
5) what you're doing is demagogy....you're using your powers as mod...

I think I'm abandoning this site, if this continues


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

I think, for now a C & C, either the 99 or 110 would be my dream boat... however I cannot afford a new one... maybe in a few years could get one used...
The link

http://www.c-cyachts.com/model/mode...368&MUID=f05cd349-0c94-4242-acbe-57cecf698341


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Anyone been on an Outbound? I never have. Are they nice?
> 
> - CD


People, ignore him...he'll go away with his fleas.....

do like we did with CCP, crazybuttuglydogwoman, cronchyjoe etc...

Cam's freking sleeping at the wheel...


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

alecs123 - CC 100


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> People, ignore him...he'll go away with his fleas.....
> 
> do like we did with CCP, crazybuttuglydogwoman, cronchyjoe etc...
> 
> Cam's freking sleeping at the wheel...


Ahh, quit being ugly. They are great cruising boats. I did include a Mason too. I have also spent a fair amount of time on a Taswell 49. They are not bad. I guess it all depends on where you go and what you want to do.

I like Swans - but just in glancing. I have never sailed one. I understand they sail very nicely.

Have you actually sailed a Swan? It may be like a movie star: better in pictures than in person.

- CD


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I went on an Outbound 44 at the Annapolis Show. Seeing it in person did nothing but increase my drooling over it. But, it's more boat than I need for what I'm doing, and so it will remain, just an object de drool.

Not only are they nice CD, but you have the option of customizing the interior as part of the package.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This Is Me Ignoring You......


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> I went on an Outbound 44 at the Annapolis Show. Seeing it in person did nothing but increase my drooling over it. But, it's more boat than I need for what I'm doing, and so it will remain, just an object de drool.
> 
> Not only are they nice CD, but you have the option of customizing the interior as part of the package.


Taswell and Hylas somewhat do the same thing. I know that Taswell will get quite creative. The boat I spent a fair amount of time on is called Bear Neccessities. Nice guy that owns it. He is cruising the Western Carribean right now with it. It is a sold boat. He bought it over a Hylas because they would be very creative on the design. He spen a LOT of time in Taiwan overseeing the production. If anyone is actually interested in a 49, let me know I will put you in touch with him.

What yard is the Outbound built in? Ta-Shing?

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> I went on an Outbound 44 at the Annapolis Show. Seeing it in person did nothing but increase my drooling over it. But, it's more boat than I need for what I'm doing, and so it will remain, just an object de drool.
> 
> Not only are they nice CD, but you have the option of customizing the interior as part of the package.


John...I am disapointed...you're a mod's ass kisser....  

Buy the way, this is for the dream sailboat, either post yours or move on....

Don't tell me you don't have a dream boat??!!! c'mon lets have it...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hate to tell ya this Giu, but you're starting to sound as snobbish as the French


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

PBzeer


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

geese, what is wrong with you people?!? nevermind, forgot I asked...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Hate to tell ya this Giu, but you're starting to sound as snobbish as the French


That's bellow the belt   

Hey John...I have a certain photo of a certain John with his friends on the pier, waiting to be photoshopped....want that???

The dream boat please????


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Giu, if you read my first post here, you'd see that Aria is my dream boat, and rather than spend money on another boat, I would put it into Aria. IF, though, someone gave me $500,000 and said I had to buy a boat with it, I'd get the Outbound 44. I've mentioned it in other treads as well.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw now you did mention your dream boat...sorry...as you were..

Now..that French remark was ugly, almost as ugly as CD's (my ex friend) dream boat


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I drool a bit over the Shearwater 45

http://www.cruisingworld.com/boats-and-gear/boat-reviews-and-previews/shearwater-45-200006.html

























but I also fancy the Saga 48, an even more expensive boat...

http://www.sagayachts.com/specs_48.html


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ahhh....a normal poster...finnally....thanks Val....


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> gee...you're still here Stinkyboy???
> 
> Get lost...
> 
> ...


Alex, what do you expect from a guy who admits he bought a Catalina.

Dennis


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> ahhh....a normal poster...finnally....thanks Val....


The funny thing is I looked up the price of a 2002 Swan 45 and I thought it couldn't be much more than you've spent on _Giulietta_...but maybe it's cheaper to build boats in Portugal than in Scandinavia!

If I didn't mind not having a house or savings, I could just about swing a Swan 45...but how would I pay for the waxing and detailing?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Hmm, a Spirit 70 would work


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> The funny thing is I looked up the price of a 2002 Swan 45 and I thought it couldn't be much more than you've spent on _Giulietta_...but maybe it's cheaper to build boats in Portugal than in Scandinavia!
> 
> If I didn't mind not having a house or savings, I could just about swing a Swan 45...but how would I pay for the waxing and detailing?


Val....*AND* why do you think I am eyeballing that boat???? Giulietta's getting old   

Seriously, I am thinking at least 4 times a day now....once I go to 10 times a day......


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm... am I the first one to go multi-hull? I would go for a Lagoon 420 - mostly because it has more then enough space for a group yet seems to be comfortable enough for weekend sails and having a few drinks on the trampoline.

Plus the woman would love it, and that alone would make me get to sail more.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Charlie, that's off limits for this thread...get real


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Byron...no problem...we're not all perfect...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Charlie, that's off limits for this thread...get real


Why? The Spirit 54's too small inside. This one's just right.

However, at 1.8 million pounds, my pockets are a bit light. Anybody wanna loan me that till next Tuesday?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

And YOU would sail that as you sail your boat now??? right....


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> And YOU would sail that as you sail your boat now??? right....


Hell yes! Wouldn't you? It's just a boat.

After looking the boats over closer, the Spirit 52 would work ok too for quite a bit less money.


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Byron...no problem...we're not all perfect...


I have to admit - I would miss heeling if I went to a catamaran...

Now where is sailingdog to defend my choice of a multihull?


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Melrna - Hallberg Rassy


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Melrna's is an Halberg Rassy

Charlie, I would not, and neither would you. believe me that boat can't be sailed alone and it's so expensive for the purpose of the thread. The 52 more OK...

I know you sail alone (as your kids help little), so that boat would be outside what your normally sail is, right? that's what i meant.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Since we are talking about choosing a boat for how I sail now (and not how I want to sail), I would jump all over an Alerion 28


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

tenuki said:


> Melrna - no idea what this is... what is it?


Hallberg Rassey ? Could well be. Only other boat I know that has that look is the Malo and they are aft cockpit.

It's my second dream boat the Malo. Beautiful looking things. More of a ocean crosser than the Moody I posted earlier.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh que triste sorte a minha......que mal fiz eu a Deus para estar sempre a ver este barco???


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, the '52 would work nicely. Since I got the big boat, some of my kids have been out sailing with me everytime I've gone out. Having a couple of crew who have a clue is cool. My youngest has gone from being an 18 year old PITA to a rather handy Bosun's Mate. The turn around in the last month is nothing short of remarkable. Now when we go out and raise sail, the first thing he does is make all the lines ship shape without me saying a word. The same after we dock. He's attentive and anticipates what is needed next. It makes me wanna say "Who are you and what did ya do with my Son?" That "Gale Sail" must've been some sort of "Right of Passage" to him and the lights have been on every since. He even went out and arranged to go to Job Corps to get his diploma and technical training, ON HIS OWN!!! If nothing else comes of the purchase of "Oh Joy", this was worth the price of admission all by itself.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

CharlieCobra said:


> If nothing else comes of the purchase of "Oh Joy", this was worth the price of admission all by itself.


you cheap SOB, 20 bucks for the wellbeing and success of your child!?!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw a differennce in Fred, he's such a good student now and got superb grades as a consequence of wining a few races...God Thank you for that.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Strange isn't it? I mean, NOTHING would reach this kid. Now? Since that wild day on the water were he was treated like a man and did a man's work without issue? He's a totally different person and a pleasure to have around. I just hope it sticks. Oh, tenuki, it was twenty bucks Dude. Don't inflate the costs.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Oh que triste sorte a minha......que mal fiz eu a Deus para estar sempre a ver este barco???


Giulietta,

Come on, no one's cursing your Swan! And the Alerion isn't THAT bad!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For learning to sail, we will be getting a trailer sailor next year 25' or so, not sure what type just yet.
For bluewater cruising and eventually living aboard, we like the Hans Christians and particularly liked the Telstar design.
A 41'Telstar with the Molokai interior


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am very happy with the boat I have - I may buy one of these one day though...

http://www.wiggerscustomyachts.com/nonsuch33.htm


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Giulietta,
> 
> Come on, no one's cursing your Swan! And the Alerion isn't THAT bad!


Shhhhh......não fales.....deixa andar....


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sailormann - nonsuch 33 :


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

lets see if this works








The new x34, if this did not work, an X35 or the new dehler 34 or a 34' version of guiletta!

Marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> lets see if this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its amazing....look at this check my cabin and the X34's....its good to know that one of the best yards in the world gets their ideas from Portugal....and my boat was designed first, so I could not copy them...



















It honours me....means I know what I'm doing


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You asked what we would like, the reality is, a fast 34' boat, that can race, yet nice interior for admiral to enjoy herself. All of these boats I mentioned fit the bill. if I could get a 34'ish ft version of your rig, bring her over to the NW US!

Marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

My boat will be sold for a right price.....after all..that Swan....


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*Morris all the way.*



tenuki said:


> JohnRPollard - Morris 46:


I second this one!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I think its a pretty boat also, thanks SM!!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

There's no need to be extravagant when you can get all you need in 20 feet.
http://www.flicka20.com/boats/418/index.html
Pacific Seacraft Flicka


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm hiring these people when I get my next yacht designed.. god i love being filthy rich
http://www.setsail.com/dashew/dashoff.html


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I currently sail a Morgan 44 which we recently baught and am happy for now But money no object, a manageable boat forme would be:

http://www.oystermarine.com/#id=27&ref=fleet/27

Great boat, great company

Cheers
Andre


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailboy21 said:


> I'm hiring these people when I get my next yacht designed.. god i love being filthy rich
> http://www.setsail.com/dashew/dashoff.html


Sailboy, since you chose that boat, I assume you circun-navigate, do you?

If you don't that boat is not qualified to be in the dream boat...read original post...FOR THE SAILING THAT YOU DO...now, if you do, then its OK...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I quit.....apparentely you guys read English worse that I do...or I don't dare say.....

I did say; *post the boat of you dreams*, *achieavble dream*, for the sailing *that you do* and post a photo of THAT boat or a link to that boat....

I failled enormously at trying to do this a nice thread, where we cold see photos of boats, based on the different tastes and aspirations.......people can't read, or maybe they're just plain dumb...or did not understand the concept...I abandon this thread....

sorry its frustrating....its like talking to my son that is 19 moths...at least he looks at me while I talk to him....

there's people here posting boats outside reality, others just post links to the manufacturer...its useless....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry G,
I didn't mean to frustrate you.

Well, at least I kept mine in the catagory of might be obtainable someday.
Under 50' for short handed sailing is a must for us.
Not necessarily Blue Water, but an Island Hopper.

Taswell 50 Raised Salon.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like to change my entry to this:
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...A1%3A83227%3A108762%3A32&is=false&searchtype=


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

ok Giu, here we go...
is this obtainable? by me? only if i start hitting the casinos or grab a lottery prize, but, for many folks that "want to" it is obtainable.

http://www.valiantsailboats.com/pho...terior.txt&category=gallerylist-Valiant50.txt

Yes, I'd live aboard, yes, I'd "bluewater"... If I was able.


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

For my current cruising this would do me and my family just fine. 
Anyone have An extra 42,500 US they don't need?

http://www.sailingtexas.com/scolvin42b.html


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

*Ditto*

I'll take one...



TrueBlue said:


> *Oyster 49*​


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You guys are gonna piss off Giu again by not posting pictures . . .

sailhog . . . you'll be living in hog-heaven with that sweet boat.








CP's Valiant:​


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Alex, reading comprehension has already been shown to be lacking here on Sailnet, why are you surprised at the responses? Since I'm trapped in the land of trailer-sailing (with a number of lakes to visit), my realistic and obtainable desire:


















(the only reason I don't already have one, is that I'm crazy and want to build one, not buy it.... muito louco, no?)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Is that a CLC Sharpie?
I say.........Build IT!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

xort - you have impeccable taste.

I could have the new Oyster 49 - but I would first need to sell the paid-for house and all it's contents, as well as cashing out some investments. It is a possible dream, but being broke kinda defeats the primary purpose of sailing away.

I'll stick with reality for now.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

Dream boat http://www.yachtworld.com/privatelabel/listing/pl_boat_detail.jsp?currency=USD&units=Feet&id=1774620&lang=en&slim=pp240683&

Next boat









Fair Winds,

Bill


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

tjk-
Yes, that's the picture I used (actually one's from clc, and the other from a UK company, but as identical as can be, no?). But I got a set of plans from Mystic Seaport for a real beauty that I sailed there once. Got a huge learning curve in front of me, but I'm surrounded by oaks, cedars and sawmills, so the cost of materials to do it 'old school' will be small. The opportunity for learning is HUGE (and a little scary!). Hopefully I can remember how to sail .....


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Outbound 52 or Discovery 55*



Giulietta said:


> OK, *please post* here the sailboat you would like to have, within reasonable spending, and for the sailing you do.


If we sell the house, we would purchase either of these and sail to Europe, but not until our kids are in college. I would buy it previously owned, not new, no way!

The *Outbound 52*, http://www.outboundyachts.com/52/index.htm



or the *Discovery 55*, http://www.discoveryyachts.co.uk


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like to change my entry again:
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=74893&url=


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sailhog said:


> I'd like to change my entry again:
> http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=74893&url=


Little bit of varnish, and she's good as new!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

tenuki said:


> *2)* Right click on the image, choose '*Copy image location*'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ten
When I right click, I don't get 'copy image location', either in bold or greyed out.
wazup wit dat?


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

sailhog said:


> I'd like to change my entry again:
> http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=74893&url=


Makes you wanna cry 

That was a pretty boat at one time........ could be again, I 'spect ..... time, and $, and love, and a couple of divorces along the way.......


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TS,
I think it would make a great crack house. Looks like somebody accidentally xxxx all over the walls...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Okay, so I am a counter-revolutionary.










This turns me on.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

That looks like a Freedom 44 cat-ketch.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailhog, 
I wouldn't even step aboard your dreamboat if you gave it to me . . . must be teeming with flesh eating microbes


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sailhog said:


> TS,
> I think it would make a great crack house. Looks like somebody accidentally xxxx all over the walls...


Actually, it looks like it sank in Love Canal.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TB,
Looks like somebody tried to rape a gorilla in the salon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TB,
Right you are. Although I think my realistic bogey is a 33 or a 35. And thats more realistic for my uses.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailhog said:


> TB,
> Looks like somebody tried to rape a gorilla in the salon.


Not only that, but those plastic bags looks like CSI has been there. Might even be some body parts in the bilge.








On the other hand, the head looks perfect!​


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

*Multi Hull*

Dream boat - given the sailing I do, not what I want to do:
My current boat, 2007 Gemini Catamaran (it really is my dream boat):

Fantasy boat: Voyage 50 or 58 (58 shown) (sorry guys, I'm a multihull guy).


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to make an offer anyway. This is what I figure: I'll put $150,000 plus 3 months of work into it, turn around and flip it for $100,000, pocket the difference. Not a bad way to make $50,000. Not too bad at all...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Let me take a wild ass guess here sailhog, your wife makes all the important decisions and handles the families' finances too . . . right?


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

xort said:


> ten
> When I right click, I don't get 'copy image location', either in bold or greyed out.
> wazup wit dat?


Yer computers broken, buy a new one.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, Soulsearcher already said Grand Soleil,










so on the racing side for my area I will say the Knarr: http://www.knarr-sf.com/










Both are attainable in the near future....


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TB,
What are you getting at? I'm confused.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

TB,
looks like pics from a certain 'crew wanted' poster


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> On the other hand, the head looks perfect!​


Believe me, I've seen worse...on "nicer" boats...


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry Giulietta, I did not post the link for the Swan 53 as you had just posted it for the 45 and it is the same link. I should have mentioned it. Fun reading about peoples choices, nice thread


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> On the other hand, the head looks perfect!
> 
> Believe me, I've seen worse...on "nicer" boats...


That's one of the 'Baby Blakes' isn't it - they're fairly pricey new - over 2K....boat might be worth asking for the parts alone...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

So much for fantasy boats, here's the one I'm actually shopping for...soon to be my home, er floating condo, er sailboat.
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o15/cinematologist/h450.jpg


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Those Knarrs sure are pretty, kinda wet ride though I bet! and too much wood for me.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

*So I have small dreams....*

If all goes to plan, I'll own this boat inside a week.










Draws 8", tows at 2000 lbs, DPN of 94. San Juan 21: all the boat I ever wanted.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I like the grand Soleil hull but the rig would have to be modified or they woulld need to build a thiriy foot version again. 
If i get to dream I wouldn't want a production boat I would want to have a one off custum like Giu, there are to many compromises on production boats.
Giu's boat with an adjustable keel would be real close. Or hell the Farr 11.
this is like asking what you would like for supper tonight.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think you're going to have at least as much fun with the San Juan as anyone else on here has with their big, gold-plater. Looks like she's in decent shape and ready for adventure


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

Cape Dory 36 does it for me. Offshore capability and pure elegance all in one package. Small enough to sail the bay for a few hours, large enough to cross oceans. Breaks my heart that Cape Dory went out of business, like so many other high quality builders. Not to get too off topic, but what are your opinions on Robinhood (built from the Cape Dory molds)?

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/displayPhoto.jsp?boat_id=1766846&boatname=36%27+Cape+Dory+&photo_revised_date=1188316132000&photo_name=Photo+1&photo=1&url=

Sorry for the link, but I also don't have the "copy location" feature.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Congrats bobmcgov on the San Jaun 21!!! It doesn't matter what you have, just get out there and "sail what you got".


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Sailormann said:


> I think you're going to have at least as much fun with the San Juan as anyone else on here has with their big, gold-plater. Looks like she's in decent shape and ready for adventure


Thanks, Sailormann. Not bad looking for 35 year-old gelcoat, eh? The interior is kinda tired. Working jib has vanished; it comes with a foil-luff reefing genoa. Which, given our gusty winds, makes me widdle meself. But we can slap on a forestay and used 110 if need be.

Then brace yourselves for a million questions about travelers, winches, and hydraulic systems! The reason shallow draft matters so much: left of the Bucc is the acting 'boat ramp' at our nearest lake. There's an actual concrete ramp -- it's just 20 feet above water level at the moment.










(Yes -- our sky really looks like that. And that *is* snow in the background....)

ETA: Wotcha gonna name that big old flophouse, sailhog? I vote "S/V Charles Bukowski".)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... your lake looks a bit low on water at the moment.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Umm... your lake looks a bit low on water at the moment.


No, no ... we prefer to say we are "rich in shore." Also rocks. If y'all want rocks, we can do that.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

BluewaterMD
Here's some drawings of the RH36. I agree she is a wonderful vessel as was the original CD36. The RH is better with more modern materials and you can custom design whatever you want to which was not possible with the originals. I visited the factory (OK...it was a shed!) where they are built one by one by craftsmen at the Robin Hood Marine center and have lusted after one ever since. She really isn't designed for NC sound sailing which is what I will look for (after Cam sells and I get some RV'ing in) in my next boat...but I might end up with one anyway since she is just so pretty!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> BluewaterMD
> Here's some drawings of the RH36. I agree she is a wonderful vessel as was the original CD36. The RH is better with more modern materials and you can custom design whatever you want to which was not possible with the originals. I visited the factory (OK...it was a shed!) where they are built one by one by craftsmen at the Robin Hood Marine center and have lusted after one ever since. She really isn't designed for NC sound sailing which is what I will look for (after Cam sells and I get some RV'ing in) in my next boat...but I might end up with one anyway since she is just so pretty!!


It's the thing isn't it ? One wanders all over the shop in lusting after this boat and that, centre cockpit, pilot house blah blah blah but then you see something like that and it calls to you in your sleep. That's what a small sailing boat should really look like. Poetry in motion. Beautiful.

ps - well except when you try and reverse the sucker and she'd probably be wet as all get out but who gives a flying expletive deleted.

pps - tiller not wheel.


----------



## GulfCoastSkimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

*C-37*

My dreamboat is the Corsair 36/37

http://www.corsairmarine.com/index.php?o=client&n=media&f=gallery&id=308&curpage=1

I know you only want one listed but i also like the Lagoon 44...but thats totally dreaming


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

*secondary note*

I noticed the original post did specifically say the dream boat for sailing you are doing, not dreaming of. We have planned offshore and still hope to but due to a neck injury I had last summer I have no sure timetable so don't want to misrepresent. Will see how next season in the great lakes goes and how i cope with some neck and arm issues. However I think the Swan 53 or perhaps the 45 is still the boat I would choose for coastal great lakes cruising or offshore. (see original post for link to Swan)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Sailboy, since you chose that boat, I assume you circun-navigate, do you?
> 
> If you don't that boat is not qualified to be in the dream boat...read original post...FOR THE SAILING THAT YOU DO...now, if you do, then its OK...


Hmm.. well the kid and wife sure put a damper on the whole round the world thingy it still would be nice to cover the typical 1000-1200 commute to the lower 48 faster than 2 weeks.. and be able to crash into icebergs and not sink.

Hey.. anyone with a sporty fast racer/cruiser want to trade? I'm bored and need change.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

The boat of my dreams was my Precision 23 I bought two years ago. Was it incredibly beautiful? Was it a wonderful performer? Was it the most comfortable boat ever? Nope (although I did love its look) - it was my first boat. My dream was to own my own boat, and the P23 was the first boat I owned. 

I sold it last year to someone who grew up sailing and dreamed about getting back into it, and a little under a year ago I bought the Passport 40 I own now. If anyone here has dreamed about a Passport 40, let me know. If the offer I put in on a Hallberg-Rassy 53 goes through then the Passport 40 will be for sale and will hopefully fulfill someone else's dream.

Is the Hallberg-Rassy 53 my dream boat? Nope. I'd probably prefer a Passport 515 or even a 615, or an Outbound. Perhaps an Oyster. I could buy one, but I wouldn't have as much money left in the cruising kitty. Is the HR53 going to fulfill a dream? Yep - it will take my family and I on a couple year cruise that may turn into a circumnavigation.

Lots of dream boats here! 

(re-reading my post I just want to stress that I'm not a chick )


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn, Labatt -- you don't mess around. Most people creep upward 3 feet at a time. You're only about two boats from this.


----------

